# Cow due to calve (Webcam is on)



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

Well its about that time... However before getting too excited, she probably won't be calving till the 8th, as that is her due date and she isn't close enough to calve before then, but is getting close..


Details: The webcam if you look prior to early morning, will not be viewing the entire boxstall. The cable on the camera itself wasn't long enough to place it where I wanted to, which was at the end of the stall. However that will be fixed with a longer cord Monday morning. The camera was supposed to be color, however the format the video capture card uses, doesn't seem to work well with color. However it does appear to be a higher quality image.. So hopefully with the new angle, it will be easier to view..


The cow: She is due with her 2nd calf. This cow took 8 times as a heifer to breed, before she settled, then 5 as a cow. It seems it isn't her as much as the semen, as fertile semen seems to work with her. Talent settled her las time, and the first time Roylane Karat settled her, both are fertile bulls. Terrason didn't work, Bosside Ruben, Rudy didn't work. All of those aren't high fertility bulls.. Strange thing is her dam and granddam both settled on the first try, and her daughter I beleive settled on the first shot (hasn't come into heat after the first service, and she was very vocal when in heat). 

Either way, I will post back when she is very close, id expect by Tuesday, as she has bagged up quickly this past week, and is acting closer. So don't waste your time checking Monday, as I dont think you will see a calf. Actually, she might be outside on Monday, no need to stay in if she isn't going to calve (its actually less stressfull when out with her group, vs worrying).

http://www.beechhillfarms.us/webcam incase you lost the link... Or anyone new...


Jeff


----------



## Shirley (May 27, 2007)

Okay Jeff! I will keep my fingers crossed that she will calve without incident. What is her name?


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

Camera is positioned accordingly now, should be a better view than the last time..


I dont think this one will have the problems like the last calf, I had no information on calving ease. This one was bred to a bull that doesn't throw big calves, this cow had no problems the first time around. Either way, should see a calf in the next day or so...


The cow's name is Kahlua..

Jeff


----------



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

Hi Jeff-- It looks like it is kind of in color to me. I had to check if it would work,. it does.
Happy Calving-


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

Color does work, just not as high of a quality as I would like, however it is better than that B&W camera...



Jeff


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

Think she's calving now ... she's sure stretched out like she's pushing but her back end is too close to the camera - can't tell for sure.


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

OK...maybe not. Must have had a cramp.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

I dont think it will be today (the 8th). She is close though, atleast by the 10th..


Jeff


----------



## savinggrace (Oct 27, 2005)

That's really neat Jeff! How hard is it to set something like this up? Do you have a system for security as well? We've been thinking about doing a security web system but I don't know much about them!


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

Setting something like this up isn't hard, just have to get the right equipment. For a single camera system you need..


Camera
Network cable (least expensive option)
2 Baluns (sends video over the cable)
TV (computer requires a capture card, or a capture device)


I get my cameras at Polarisusa.com, I get those baluns at smarthome.com and the capture card can be had at any Bestbuy, Staples, or any electronics store. I go on to newegg.com and order a capture card.

The tv is the easiet, simply hook the balun into the tv, with a BNC to RCA male adapter.. If you want multiple cameras, you can buy a quad processor, so you can display up to 4 cameras on one screen...

Many different ways to setup a video system.


Jeff


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

This is what she was doing last night although her head wasn't wrenched back like that, but was more in line with her back. 










(Just copied the pic to show...will delete it from my account, Jeff.)


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

Yeah she was doing that when we first put her in. Must be comfortable or something for her.


Jeff


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

What were you doing to her at 9:10 (I think it may be 8 or 7 your time?) Seen you behind her! Does she got thing???


----------



## Still Learning (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh no, did I miss it? She's not in the pen now. 

~Ashley


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Where did she go? She was there a few hours ago, so were the others, and now they're all gone!


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

*gasp!* She's a closet yoga-er! That's one zen cow!


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Maybe she went out to breakfast...you know how pregnant gals can get the cravings!


----------



## freeholdfarms (Aug 10, 2007)

Cat,

She does yoga? (lol) Just to keep her figure!


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm only looking at an empty pen as well. Maybe we missed it. (the camera clock at the bottom of page show 11:59 01-09-08)


----------



## smpooh1 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi Jeff,

Just wondering if your cow had her calf. By the way, she's a nice looking Holstein!

Sara


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

If they are experiencing the nice weather we've had those cows are most likely out enjoying the out of doors...just like our cows are...
Exercise is very beneficial to pregnantn animals.
I'm sure she'll be back this evening...
I'm even more sure Jeff would let us know if she had calved...lol


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

No calf yet. 


Hazyday: I was checking her ligaments, seeing if she was close or not. More or less seeing if it was safe to send her outside.. She is only 24 hours overdue, and I had one this past fall go 7+ days past due. I doubt she goes that long. I would expect by the weekend, her udder is nearly full. She is tough to tell, since she is big, doesn't show as obvious of signs as others (mostly her vulva).



Edit: She is back in the pen..
Jeff


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

Jeff, when I check it is keeps saying that is it 11:59AM!!! Is it my computer or yours??? 

I did think it was that, but I forget it updates every 2 mins!!!


----------



## SRobles (Jun 12, 2007)

Mine says 11:56


----------



## Still Learning (Dec 5, 2006)

Mine says 11:56am also and the pen is showing as still empty. Maybe the camera is down? 

Thanks Jeff for sharing this -- it's very addictive! 

~Ashley


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

The power went off at noon today, due to the wind (knocked a tree down on lines just down the road, took the lines down). So I forgot to turn the computer back on when I was down putting them in. Well its on now! Sorry about that.



Jeff


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

freeholdfarms said:


> Cat,
> 
> She does yoga? (lol) Just to keep her figure!


Isn't that pose the flying dog? :baby04: 

Actually, when I see any critter sprawled out like that I go running out to check for a pulse! lol


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

My buck does that some times. It really worries me he is dead, but instead of running and checking a pulse I just bang on something!! If he doesn't get up I know he is dead!!!! But most times he does get up!!


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

Well I think we should have a calf by tomorrow sometime. I say SHOULD. Her ligaments are softening more, the last ones to relax. Usually this happens when they are 24 or so hours from calving. Her udder is tight, so she is close.


Jeff


----------



## ONThorsegirl (Apr 2, 2005)

Hey Jeff...is she starting to calve? Or just peeing?

Anyone else looking at it now?


----------



## ONThorsegirl (Apr 2, 2005)

Nevermind it looks like she might have just been peeing! I se her now, her butt is right towards the camera and don't see anything anymore.

Melissa


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Welllppp! There goes any chance of me doing a dang thing..........
Must watch cow..
Must stare at cow...
Must run back and forth and stare at cow....


sigh


----------



## holleegee (Mar 3, 2005)

wow! We'll be checking on her all night!


----------



## Blossomgapfarm (Jan 23, 2007)

Well, shoot - I can't get it - pic is blank. Anyone else watching?


----------



## heinola honey (Feb 20, 2003)

did someone come in and block her in?


----------



## heinola honey (Feb 20, 2003)

nevermind


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

She's not doing a whole lot right now.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

She looks as if she's bored and fed up with being locked up.


----------



## Blossomgapfarm (Jan 23, 2007)

Poor thing. Thanks for letting me know. I don't know why I can't get the pics now.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

I think she's munching on some hay.


----------



## robin f (Nov 26, 2007)

nice loking cow, looks like her ligaments are getting soft, though i have seen many much softer. real nice looking udder, should that gate be loose, looks like her buddy in the next pen wants a bit of the 'fame' lol


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

I think she will go soon I saw her looking back at her belly.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Do cows usually proceed to give birth on their due date or are they like other creatures who do not care what the due date is they just keep staying pregnant to spite the folks waiting to watch? sis


----------



## robin f (Nov 26, 2007)

give or take a day or two, they mostly are on the due date, to calve today, she should of been bred on april 3rd, but can go from 280 to 284 days


----------



## ONThorsegirl (Apr 2, 2005)

She really likes to site in positions where we can't see her!! I have been watching all night


----------



## robin f (Nov 26, 2007)

she is taking in the sun, i don't blame her, i would be to in her situation


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

Anyone watching, go to bed... I doubt you will see a calf tonight. Her ligaments are softening. I am guessing tomorrowing evening, udder is full.. 



Jeff


----------



## robin f (Nov 26, 2007)

lol, i kept thinking, where in the world is all that sunshine, but i guess its not sunshine only lights, well anyway its 1.57 atlantic time, 12 57 eastern, she looks quite happy tho a bit restless, and tho she is standing wide legged, her tail is not raised much yet, so i'm going to bed

btw, the gate in her pen on the left looks like it is not bolted one of the other cows was trying to push it open earlier


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

Well, it's 04:32 and she's still content to lie there looking bored. 

Jeff, you need to give us your phone number so that if one of us sees her, we can give you a call so you can run right down there and assist. We promise we won't call every 5 minutes thinking she's about to go when she shifts weight to the other foot to be more comfortable, honest!


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

I've got a picture that's a few hours old..... I'm guessing the power went out.... :shrug: ...... I'll check back when I come back from the barn......


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

She certainly seems to either be taking a long nap, or chewing cud that doesn't lose its flavour.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

Yes, the power went off again. Odd too, considering it wasn't windy, no big ice storm, no heavy snow. I woke up to a flashing clock, so not sure when it did go off. Either way it did go off, throwing things off again.


Jeff


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

I think she's hungry. She's over by the water bucket, sticking her head over the rails and looking for someone to come by and feed her something nice.


----------



## lgslgs (May 30, 2005)

Looks like she's gone out for breakfast with the rest of the girls.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Opps! Where did she go?


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

I SEE you!


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Very nice woolley hat.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

She is staying in today, raining... She is getting closer. I figure by this weekend.. That udder is as full as it is going to get, teats are swollen a little (not like her first calf, they were HUGE). Either way, closer by the 1/4 day .



Easy on the hat! .


Jeff


----------



## robin f (Nov 26, 2007)

when was she bred ?


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

I doubt she will clave today. She just doesn't look it yet  But she is one good looking cow!


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

She doesn't look ver happy now. She is looking for some one to let her out.


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

Jeff-- you're killing me! You are such a calf tease! I've been checking regularly since the post went up. Totally neglecting my OWN dairy!


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

Robin I will have to double check on the breeding date. I beleive it was the 4th, but im not positive without looking. From my understanding it isn't uncommon for cows to go slightly longer than a heifer. I know the heifers were either right on their due date, or earlier. Heck last year I had one calve 2 weeks earlier, which was quite a surprise.


What hurts Kahlua is her back, she doesn't have a straight ridgid back, which sends her rump at an angle up. But she has a wide femanine muzzle, which is ideal.


Jeff


----------



## savinggrace (Oct 27, 2005)

There's a great shot of her back end right now although there's no discharge and she's got her tail straight down not off to the side.....


----------



## ONThorsegirl (Apr 2, 2005)

Hey....Anyone watching right now? Whats going on with her??? Is she starting to calve? Or am I seeing something else going on? She seemed to be on her side straining a couple minutes ago, now her tail is positioned weird and still laying down, but not on her side.

Melissa


----------



## robin f (Nov 26, 2007)

yeah, i'm watching right now, not sure about her straining, its hard to tell on a two minute roll over, but i do see the left hand gate open, i wish i could stay, but i have to get my gear packed into the van, the gig starts in two hrs. i'll be back in about 8 hrs, weather permitting, its not nice outside, if she was bred on the 4th, she is due today, most cows go on time. well maybe there will be a calf by the time i get home again, bye for now, Robin


----------



## sugarbush (Jul 15, 2007)

This is too funny

Too bad you couldn't put up a scent cam, then everybody would move on to other things besides watching a cow. 

The view without the smell takes all the fun out of it. Oh what a virtual world we live in.


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

Anyone check lately? She's once again in another odd position...


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

she is looking ready


----------



## troy n sarah tx (Dec 31, 2005)

I think she's calving NOW!


----------



## effboergoats (Nov 16, 2006)

Anybody else watching?? I can't tell but it looks like something is going on


----------



## heinola honey (Feb 20, 2003)

I am , but because I always seem to miss my cows giving birth she looks like she might be sleeping?


----------



## qutes (Dec 30, 2005)

I think so too!!!

:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## fcnubian (Sep 7, 2006)

Im watching to!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

Is it just me, or is she starting to look a little uncomfortable and restless?


----------



## heinola honey (Feb 20, 2003)

ok so i don't know but now she is looking like it can someone please turn her around?


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

She looks to be talking to the clave (No Joke.) She must be making a very soft mooing to that clave. It looks like she will do it when I am in bed (MAD!)


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

i realy should be cleaning my kitchen. not stairing at a cow.


----------



## qutes (Dec 30, 2005)

Someone needs to inform her that although she has a pretty face we would like to see her other end!!!


----------



## fcnubian (Sep 7, 2006)

qutes said:


> Someone needs to inform her that although she has a pretty face we would like to see her other end!!!


LMAO. What is it with all animals having their rear away from the camera? I have watched several foal cams and it's always the same.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

ooohhh rear shot


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

Darn I missed it!! 

Maybe they are all camara shy!


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

This is an entertaining thread.


She isn't calving yet. When I checked her prior to heading up, she wasn't ready yet. Those ligaments are progressively getting softer, more lax. My thinking is tomorrow morning those ligaments will be soft, and perhaps a calf later on. However I figured that today. One thing that hasn't happened yet, no dripping milk, so not quite THAt close yet.


Jeff


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

fine ill just put my energy into cleaning my house lol.


----------



## qutes (Dec 30, 2005)

Who else think she is saying "HA!! Made ya look!!!!"


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

Although she looks comfortable now, the last time I looked she had both back legs splayed and her poor ol' udder was pokin' out like a balloon set to burst! lol I bet she's cussin' that calf, not talkin' to it! "Get OUT you little beast!" I've got milk for you to drink!


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Cat said:


> Although she looks comfortable now, the last time I look she had both back legs splayed and her poor ol' udder was pokin' out like a balloon set to burst! lol I bet she's cussin' that calf, not talkin' to it! "Get OUT you little beast!" I've got milk for you to drink!




lol thats what i said to my last child. Well it was more Im sick of being your incubator Im ready to be your milk machine GET OUT NOW. lol


----------



## robin f (Nov 26, 2007)

well, i'm home, but still no calf, but she is at least laying where if anything happens it will be a birds eye view


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

Going down to check, well actually going down to milk. From what I can see, and ill confirm and post down there. I see blood, so calving has BEGUN!




Jeff


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

Of course, I get off in an hour and won't be able to stay and watch!


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

Wave at the camera if she's starting. lol Thumbs up if she's calvin', thumbs down if she's not.  lol


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

Nope, not calving.


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

Darn...she's such a tease!


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

I beleive she is in some sort of labor, she isn't chewing he cud. She is acting different this morning.. Waiting till she gets up so I can check those ligaments.


Jeff


----------



## sugarbush (Jul 15, 2007)

Somebody should start taking bets. I call 2:06 AM and 43 seconds on January 14th :baby04:


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh Holy Carp!!! She has escaped! 

kidding....


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Well heck, came in to see if we had a baby during the night and I see she has been kidnapped! Somebody call the sheriff! sis


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

chickenista said:


> Oh Holy Carp!!! She has escaped!
> 
> kidding....


How did she do it??? See want you miss when you sleep :grump:


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

I checked those ligaments today, and watched her walk, and they seem to have relaxed more since this morning. We let her out for a couple hours, now she is back in. I keep saying tomorrow, but I figure tonight into tomorrow. Because I doubt she goes as far as Monday, considering how relaxed they are. Also I doubt she calves today while the others are out, she wants to be out there, and she is simply tooo close.


Either way, I think a calf by tomorrow.


Jeff


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

Well her water broke (flooded out the stall next to her). Her tail is out, she isn't eating much or drinking and she isn't manuring much.


So it looks like she will calve this evening, or sometime by midnight.



Jeff


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh Yeah!!!! Of course, I had things to do this evening..... but what they heck...I can run back and forth again..
I am looking forward to spending the evening with all of you again and staring at a cow's rear!


----------



## Denise K. (May 10, 2002)

At least here on Pacific time I won't have to wait till midnight! But sure makes you wonder how many of us will keep stopping by to see what is happening.............what a life we lead! :shrug:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

chickenista said:


> I am looking forward to spending the evening with all of you again and staring at a cow's rear!


 Me too.


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

Jeff, if'n she waits until late and I'm not actually working while at work (why would I be working?) do you mind if I save snapshots of the calving if I witness it and I'll post them here - or I can Email them to you to post them here? That way those of us that miss it will still get to see it.  I'll be up all night anyway. What do you think?


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

Cat, 


That is entirely up to you...


I just hope she does calve before midnight, and not do it at 3am when im sleeping .


Jeff


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

Looks like she's pushing now... Now, I offered to call ya and keep you updated!  lol I'm up until 6 a.m. anyway!


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

What the heck do you do, that keeps you up all night?


and you just want to call me! .



Jeff


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

Kahlua IS calving, just started to push at around 6:45PM... I hope for your guys sake, she turns for a better view.. Its amusing, I put the camera on the west side of the barn, and they calve on the east . Well she is anyways.. 


Jeff


----------



## quadcam79 (Oct 1, 2007)

now thats reality TV lol


----------



## heinola honey (Feb 20, 2003)

its funny how those other cows are watching too.


----------



## ONThorsegirl (Apr 2, 2005)

She is Calving...Waterbag out!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

yippee!!


----------



## quadcam79 (Oct 1, 2007)

fire in the hole !


----------



## myminifarm (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah, she turned around for a better camera view!!!


----------



## Key (Apr 2, 2005)

Exciting! We are watching in PA!


----------



## fcnubian (Sep 7, 2006)

Perfect view....tell her to stay right there!


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

I thought that looked like a hoof when I clicked over...lol


----------



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

Dang it, for us the camera is frozen on 7:08!!! It looks like it was right at the point of coming out.


----------



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

ok it switched again at 7:14.


----------



## quadcam79 (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm saving some still shots for ya


----------



## LesleyS (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Jeff, is this the real thing????? Is Kahlua going to be a mama tonight?


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Im glued to the screen I hope all goes well for her.


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

Well guys..... here we all are again leading the night life of Hollywood glued to a computer screen watching a calf squirt out a cow's backside.... but hey, there are definitely things that I could be doing that are worse.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I let the fire go out and my yeast died.. but I'm still here!


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

Whew! I got to work just in time! I'm saving still shots, too, quad, so between you and I we should get this girls finest moment documented very well! lol

Jeff, of course, I don't want just ME to call you, I want you to post your phone number so all of those of us who have spent the past 3 days glued to the computer can call you every five minutes and give you updates!  

I work EMS ... So I don't really *have* to work unless & until someone gets hurt or sick!


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

chickenista....your an addict...(grin)


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Of course you realize that by saying that out loud you have induced half of your county to call 911 at once!


----------



## Still Learning (Dec 5, 2006)

We're tuned in here in TN too.

Is that you Jeff? Wow, Kahlua is a big girl! You look tiny next to her. 

~Ashley


----------



## LesleyS (Jan 2, 2008)

What just happened?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I certainly hope she is licking a calf right now....


----------



## Countrygrl3 (Nov 19, 2004)

I see baby!! WooHoo! :dance: 

Sue


----------



## Still Learning (Dec 5, 2006)

Yay! She did it... that was quick!!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Yeah!!!!


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

its here. now what is it????


----------



## quadcam79 (Oct 1, 2007)

yay...we have calf....now you can name it jaguar...since we're going to win the playoffs tonight lol


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

She calved....


----------



## LesleyS (Jan 2, 2008)

me too>>>>>>>>>>>>>> I haven't been this excited about birth in a long time!


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

calf on the ground! 

Let's hope it's a heifer!

She is huge, I saw that, too.


----------



## LesleyS (Jan 2, 2008)

Is the calf ok?


----------



## quadcam79 (Oct 1, 2007)

dunno I cant see it anymore...

i'll post the cam captures after the game tonight


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

LOL 38 people on this thread! Jeff, you should work in television ... you sure know how to keep us all glued to our computer screen!


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

She had a heifer, heifer is fine .



Jeff


----------



## fcnubian (Sep 7, 2006)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Countrygrl3 (Nov 19, 2004)

:clap: :bouncy: 

Congrats Jeff!

Sue


----------



## Still Learning (Dec 5, 2006)

JeffNY said:


> She had a heifer, heifer is fine .
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff



Woohooo! Congrats Jeff!  Thanks for sharing it all with us. 

~Ashley


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Congratulations Jeff Thank you so much for letting us watch.


----------



## B Adams (May 10, 2002)

congrats from texas
b adams


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

JeffNY said:


> She had a heifer, heifer is fine .
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff


CONGRATS JEFF! We were glued to the screen! It's so exciting!


----------



## alpha phi (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats!!!!
Thanks for sharing the web cam!
So exciting.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

Her heifer last year is to the right of her..



Jeff


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

Yipee Sikipee, Congratulations my man.


----------



## ShawneeVt (Jan 3, 2005)

And congratulations from us here in Vermont! We kept getting up from the supper table to check on her progress...it was an event!

Thank you for allowing us the opportunity to watch.

Peace,

Shawnee at echo valley farm


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

Woo Hoo! Congrats!


----------



## LesleyS (Jan 2, 2008)

who needs grammys?????????????? beautiful!! :banana02: :grouphug:


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

the kids were overjoyed to see it. But they keep saying wheres the baby move cow.


----------



## needstoknowmore (Feb 6, 2005)

I see a calf. I missed the birth, I had to go feed my own critters!!!!!!


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

Shoot Mom got on and I fogot to watch it!! congrats Jeff! Nice looking calf!! Arn't they the best when you don't need to help???


----------



## horsehelper (Sep 22, 2006)

Congratulations Jeff!!! Congratulations Kahlua!!! Job well done! Now. if I can just get my goats and sheep to do likewise!


----------



## myminifarm (Sep 6, 2007)

What a cutie!!! Congrats. Now I can go cook dinner.


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

First good shot of the calf...


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm tryin' to get these long gangly legs under me, Ma!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

Who is that in the pic?

My friend Kathy stayed up until 5 AM last night waiting for the birth. :baby04: She dated a guy who came from a cow family. He even took her to watch a birth one night. For some reason she didn't marry him. :shrug: 

Congrats from two old bags from St. Louis!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I am back..Yeah on the heifer.. Congrats...


----------



## Blossomgapfarm (Jan 23, 2007)

Man, I missed it! Congrats on the healthy heifer calf - when is the next one due?
Very sweet.


----------



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

Congratulations, Jeff!!! What a cutie!!

Much to my chagrine, we had to head to town for a bit. The first thing I did when we got back was check the cam. I'm bummed I missed it, but I'm looking forward to the still shots.

Congratulations again to you and Kahlua!!!


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

damm!


----------



## alpha phi (Oct 16, 2007)

Getting up!


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

YESSSSS!


----------



## alpha phi (Oct 16, 2007)

Yea!!! She's standing!


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

I Missed It, Got Busy Working And Hadnt Checked In And I Missed It!!


----------



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

Just got in from chores- we bought a broad band card today- we are now on fast interent- Life is good- cute calf- congrates!!
Liz


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

That was my mother in the picture.


I was off to the right when the calf was under the mother. She fell down shortly afterwards. Managed to get her to suck on the teat some. We will go down after dinner, milk out Kahlua and feed the calf. So Kahlua will be with her calf tonight, and away after the morning.


Jeff


----------



## Karin L (Oct 5, 2006)

Congrats Jeff, I missed the calving, but good to hear you got a heifer!


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Dang! I fell asleep and missed it!

Thank for the pictures, and someone from another board, where I posted the link, took some, too. So I can show the kids, when they get up.


----------



## robin f (Nov 26, 2007)

nice looking dark colored calf, even better being a female, i'm sorry i missed the birth, but i was working again tonight, now if only i can sneak in there and steal it, lol


----------



## savinggrace (Oct 27, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS! I see a pretty little heifer taking a nap!


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks to everyone.. Those who missed this one, don't worry there are plenty to come.



Jeff


----------

